# Surviving Survivor 2/4/2010



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Single ep that isn't part of the Survivor Heroes vs. Villains SP. 

Description: A look at some of the greatest moments in "Survivor" history; features new interviews with favorite castaways; a preview of the upcoming Survivor Heroes vs. Villains.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

Sounds like a hour long commercial.


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I am a big Survivor fan, and have not seen or heard anything advertised about this special with my local CBS.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jerryez said:


> Sounds like a hour long commercial.


Not really. It is looking back at the past 10 years of Survivor Previous contestants will be on it (Ethan Zohn and Richard Hatch for example) answering questions and strategy, etc. Like why did Hatch decide to walk around butt naked?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DARN.. I hope they rerun this...?


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I just saw a Survivor Preview listed for Friday on TVGN 11pm central time but not the one you were talking about.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

nmiller855 said:


> I just saw a Survivor Preview listed for Friday on TVGN 11pm central time but not the one you were talking about.


This one aired last night.


----------



## Efranzen (Jul 27, 2007)

mattack said:


> DARN.. I hope they rerun this...?


It replays on Friday the 12th at 8:00 pm.


----------

